

Spotiamp – Long live the Llama - ludde
http://news.spotify.com/int/2013/12/20/spotiamp-long-live-the-llama/

======
phatfish
Of course the irony is, when Spoify goes under you will be loosing more than
just future updates to a piece of software that will continue to function
forever ;)

------
JonnieCache
Windows only and closed source. Sad times, this would be a lot of fun.

Can we have a version of soundcloud that looks like the old mp3.com so I can
fully pretend it's 1997 again?

~~~
ludde
We did not have the resources to make a Mac and Linux version unfortunately.

~~~
MattBearman
What would it take? Maybe a kickstarter campaign is in order :)

------
MattBearman
Just seeing the screenshot put me right into nostalgia mode, looks like they
really nailed the interface.

Such a shame this isn't available for OS X, as I'm already a Spotify premium
subscriber, and I loved Winamp.

Can anyone confirm if the EQ on this actually works? As I've never noticed an
EQ in the standard Spotify app.

~~~
nemof
yes, the eq works just as you'd remember it, presets are even there.

also, apparently although I've not tested it yet, the visualisation plugins
work too!

~~~
MattBearman
Oh wow, think I might have to install this on the GF's Windows laptop.

------
anon0518
Apparantly, Winamp might not be dead after all:
[http://tech2.in.com/news/software/winamp-may-not-be-
killed-b...](http://tech2.in.com/news/software/winamp-may-not-be-killed-by-
aol-today-after-all/923790)

------
jwblackwell
Nice bit of marketing from Spotify. I can't see myself using it but if it
really is a lot more lightweight than the Spotify client it could be a great
alternative for those on low powered machines.

------
binarymax
Wow. Just Wow. As much as I love Spotify for its music, I have long missed the
minimalist winamp interface. This is now my default spotify player. Amazing.
Thank you.

------
sevenminaya
Nicely done Spotify.

------
santeri
Awesome!

------
johboh
Nice!

------
rschildmeijer
so awesome

